# Ich finde den Fehler nicht...



## Vulkano (8. Nov 2018)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal bin ich in diesem Gebiet ein blutiger Anfänger. Mit meinem Servlet, index.html-Datei und meiner Bean möchte ich eine Berechnung auf der html Seite durchführen. Nettobetrag wird eingegeben und durch das Klicken einer der drei Buttons soll die entsprechende MwSt draufgerechnet werden.

Meine Bean funktioniert habe es schon getestet und die Web.xml steht ebenfalls. Nach dem starten des Tomcat Servers erscheint die html-Seite. Gebe da den Nettobetrag ein, aber wenn ich auf die Buttons klicke um die Berechnung durchzuführen und das Ergebnis auszugeben, kommt der HTTP Status 404 Error, statt eine Seite mit dem Ergebnis. Müsste also der Fehler in meiner html-Datei oder in meinem Servlet liegen. 

Wo liegt der Fehler bzw. wo fehlt etwas? Bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

//Meine Bean

```
package de.szenario1;
import java.io.Serializable;
public class Berechnung implements Serializable {
    /**
    * 
    */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    private String mwst;
    private double bruttobetrag, nettobetrag;
    public Berechnung() {
    }
    public String getMwst() {
        return mwst;
    }
    public void setMwst(String mwst) {
         
        if (mwst.equals("v")) {
            mwst = "19";
        } else if (mwst.equals("h")) {
            mwst = "7";
        } else if (mwst.equals("r")) {
            mwst = "5";
        }
        this.mwst = mwst;
    }
    private double rechnung() {
        double brutto = getNettobetrag() + (getNettobetrag() * Double.parseDouble(getMwst()) / 100);
        return brutto;
    }
   
    public void setBruttobetrag(double bruttobetrag) {
        this.bruttobetrag = bruttobetrag;
    }
   
    public double getBruttobetrag() {
        bruttobetrag = rechnung();
        return bruttobetrag;
    }
    public double getNettobetrag() {
        return nettobetrag;
    }
    public void setNettobetrag(double nettobetrag) {
        this.nettobetrag = nettobetrag;
    }
}
```

Meine HTML Seite:

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="ISO-8859-1">
<title>Insert title here</title>
</head>
<body>
<form action="Szenario1Servlet" method="get">
        <table>
            <tr>
                <td>Geben Sie den Nettobetrag ein</td>
                <td><input type="text" name="betrag"></td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <td></td>
                <td><input name = "v" type="submit" value="V"> 19% MwSt</td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <td></td>
                <td><input name = "h" type="submit" value="H"> 7% MwSt</td>
            </tr>
            <tr>
                <td></td>
                <td><input name = "r" type="submit" value="R"> 5% MwSt</td>
            </tr>
        </table>
    </form>
</body>
</html>


Mein Servlet:


```
package de.szenario1;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.annotation.WebServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
/**
 * Servlet implementation class Szenario1Servlet
 */
@WebServlet("/szenario1")
public class Szenario1Servlet extends HttpServlet {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    /**
    * @see HttpServlet#HttpServlet()
    */
    public Szenario1Servlet() {
        super();
        // TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
    }
    /**
    * @see HttpServlet#doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse
    *      response)
    */
    protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
        double d = Double.parseDouble(request.getParameter("betrag"));
        String v = request.getParameter("v");
        String h = request.getParameter("h");
        String r = request.getParameter("r");
        Berechnung rechnung = new Berechnung();
        rechnung.setNettobetrag(d);
        if (v != null) {
            rechnung.setMwst("v");
        } else if (h != null) {
            rechnung.setMwst("h");
        } else if (r != null) {
            rechnung.setMwst("r");
        }
        out.println("Nettobetrag: " + d);
        out.println("Bruttobetrag: " + rechnung.getBruttobetrag());
    }
    /**
    * @see HttpServlet#doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse
    *      response)
    */
    protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
        doGet(request, response);
    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (8. Nov 2018)

```
<form action="Szenario1Servlet" method="get">
```
Schau mal hier:

```
@WebServlet("/szenario1")
```


----------



## Vulkano (9. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> @WebServlet("/szenario1")


Hammer! DANKE  quält mich schon 2 Tage dieser Fehler.


----------

